# Please Critique Paint Filly Emma *New pictures*



## Emma&amp;Slim09 (May 30, 2007)

Name-Emma 
Breed-Paint 
Dam-Squawk Box (crazy I know)
Sire-Bartender Boogie
Age-16months 
Discipline-Halter at local shows for now...Later possibly Reining 

She's a bit dirty in some of the pictures. I'll try to get some better ones on Friday. 

I know her neck and throatlatch is thick so no need to comment on that. 
She's a bit toed out but not near as bad is some of pics. 














































She isn't really bowlegged like that. I didn't realize I set her up like that until after I took the picture and was done with her. I'll get a better picture Friday


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

shes cute!!!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah! she's really cute! I like her legs, nice and straight!


----------



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

May I ask how a horse with such err.. weird named parent's ends up with such a nice and normal name?! I would be very interested to hear her breed name if Emma isn't - finding the wackiest possible is somewhat of a past-time of mine!

As far as Emma goes, she looks very nice! She is still a little ungainly and upright but that will probably disappear in a few months - afterall she is only 16 months and is only starting to really develop into a horse now. I'm personally not one for critiquing horses as I think personality is more important than competition, breeding etc. potential. I'd make a guess though that she will make a good jumper - what do other people think?


----------



## Emma&amp;Slim09 (May 30, 2007)

Her registered name is going to be Emma Lou My Darlin. The person I bought her from named her and gave her that. It just stuck I think it's kinda cute. Either that or Bartenders Box of Boogie.

Most people that I have talked to see her as a Western horse working the cows. But I have had a few people say she would do good in English. Not sure about jumping though.


----------



## Emma&amp;Slim09 (May 30, 2007)

Here's some more pictures

Ignore my friend holding her. She's never really been around horses so doesn't exactly know what to do.

Please go easy and don't be very harsh.
The ground isn't that even out at the barn so she is standing on some uneven spots. I tried to find the most even ground but didn't do that good of a job. And in some of the pictures I had to stand up on a hill so she looks even more down hill.

I know she has a thick neck and throat latch so really no need to comment on that and it's looking better than it was earlier in the year. She toes out some and is a bit bum high but finally starting to even out. 





















Now I did have a better butt shot but somehow it got deleted. I have NO clue how. I had to edit it and when I went to save it, it deleted it.




















Thanks


----------



## Emma&amp;Slim09 (May 30, 2007)

Bump. Anybody?


----------



## Emma&amp;Slim09 (May 30, 2007)

Bumping back up once again! Please?


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

she lloks really nice....how many hand will she mature too?


----------



## purest silver (Sep 3, 2007)

too bad her hooves are so small, but maybe it's because they aren't fully grown yet. she's really pretty though!


----------



## nurse_in_boots (Aug 29, 2007)

I like her! Her neck and throatlatch look better in the more recent photos - have you sweated her or is she just growing into herself?


----------



## krazi_katie (Aug 23, 2007)

she is such a pretty little darling!

I think you should DEFINATELY stick with Emma Lou My Darling AND NOT Bartenders Box Of Boogie..........it sounds like a box of boogers/snot etc. 

*shudders at the thought lol


----------



## Emma&amp;Slim09 (May 30, 2007)

> she lloks really nice....how many hand will she mature too?


She should be around 14.3




> I like her! Her neck and throatlatch look better in the more recent photos - have you sweated her or is she just growing into herself?


Nope I haven't sweated her at all. She's just growing into herself.



> too bad her hooves are so small, but maybe it's because they aren't fully grown yet. she's really pretty though!


uh...yeah her hooves are small but it's because she's still a baby and hasn't finished growing. And these pictures are old too. They're from June and before then. She's gotten much bigger since then


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She looks nice. And 14'3'' is just a good size I think. 
Is she foundation side bred? Looks like to me (many of them have shorter necks and small hoofs).


----------



## TimeChaser (Jan 13, 2009)

She's pretty nice. She has pretty good legs for a future performance horse and a strong back and loin. The only thing that concerns me as for as hurting her performance is her long, somewhat upright pasterns. But as long as you are careful and watchful she should make a nice performance mare. Of course, being as young as she is, she might just grow into them!

Very cute!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I love her colouring and she has a pretty face.  Longish back, short neck. Her front legs look odd to me and I'm not sure why. I think she might be a bit splay-footed. Her back hooves seem to toe in.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

she has such a cute face! 14.3- so little! lol my mare is 16.1 and i want her to grow more (i don't think that is going to happen since she is 5) ... i think she is very nicley put together tho and i like her!


----------

